# Does this forum need yet another Finn?



## Korpinen (Sep 23, 2020)

Impossible to know the answer, but here I am. Hello everybody! I’m Antti Korpinen from Finland. I’ve been struggling to call myself a musician for almost 20 years now but I’m finally getting there. More than anything, I love sounds that are so small they become larger than life. As for (orchestral music) inspiration, there’s no one who really comes close to Arvo Pärt in my mind, although my own orchestral stuff thus far is stylistically closer to someone like Olafur Arnalds and even Nick Cave and Warren Ellis’ film scores.

I’ve only fairly recently started working with VSTs and still mostly work out of the box with my hardware synthesizers and other gear. Personally I think my music has pretty much always been ’orchestral’ in some ways, no matter what the instrumentation. In a very non-academic way, I’d say my music has always been sort of like a study of harmony/harmonies and timbres.

I was shown this way by @DimensionsTomorrow, so hello! Happy to be here and looking forward to learning from some of you fine people!

Some of my more recent (unfinished) tracks can be found here, for your reference. You can find the more orchestral pieces at the bottom of the list, imaginatively named Orchestral 1 through 4:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Confirmation: we need yet another Finn! Welcome Finn! <3


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 23, 2020)

Phew, nice of you to say so! 😀


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi,

it matters more that you are HERE, not where you live IMHO. Welcome!

The hardest thing in this forum is to keep the wallet shut. You get pointed to so many ear candy, it is just awesome. But seriously, here is so much knowledge to find.


----------



## Kjenx56 (Sep 23, 2020)

NOPE !



just kidding !!!
welcome and enjoy the ride 😎


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Sep 23, 2020)

Glad you made it over here! I will not be held responsible for how much you spend on sample libraries. Lol. 😉


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 23, 2020)

Your four paragraph introduction confirms you are right for this place.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 23, 2020)

Need is such a strong word.

But you're definitely welcome.


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 23, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> it matters more that you are HERE, not where you live IMHO. Welcome!
> 
> The hardest thing in this forum is to keep the wallet shut. You get pointed to so many ear candy, it is just awesome. But seriously, here is so much knowledge to find.



The thread title was my attempt at humour. 😃 A quick look at the forum member introductions was telling me there’s a fair few of us Finns (and other Scandinavians) over here.

Thanks everybody for making me feel welcome, this is just the kind of forum I’ve been looking for recently. Looking forward to learning and contributing!


----------



## zoixx (Sep 24, 2020)

Moi!


----------

